# colon salad



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

I have found that eating this colon salad helps.The salad is made up of grated raw beetroot and grated raw carrot and grated peeled apple. Mix it together and eat it once or twice a day. This salad definately helps to work through the digestive systom easily. The salad is quite filling and has a sweet pleasant taste.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

What problems were you needing help for that this worked.? Those things seem to caues me more gas.


----------



## overwhelmed (Aug 14, 2002)

Tried this salad and it tasted really good, but I couldn't eat much because of getting major gas and bloating.


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

This salad helped me with The Big C. I only find it gives me gas when I am already bloated otherwise I seem to be able to consume this salad with no problems. A few tablespoons of it a day keeps me regular.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

That salad sure does sound interesting......but doesn't it get quite expensive??What do you do with the apple after you use the peels/skin, or whatever it's called??just wondering...Jadair---


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Jadair, In response to your question about the salad, You don't use the Apple peels only the apple flesh. You can throw the peels away.


----------

